# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Mensch und Tier x 15 (22)



## krawutz (10 Feb. 2020)




----------



## Rammsteiner (10 Feb. 2020)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## comatron (12 Feb. 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Solch schlimme Auswirkungen hat der Mangel an Facharbeitern ?


----------

